# Barney's being a bit of a problem



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney is 19 months old now. I think he is just being very protective of me but I'm not sure.

When we are out walking, he sometimes (not always) decides to bark at people. It's like he's warning them that they are not to come near me. He barked at a lady with a pushchair yesterday (on lead). Today, my daughter took him out and he barked at a child on her bike (so much that she started sobbing) - he was off lead but wouldn't stop barking. He has also started to become aggressive with other male dogs for which I've been using the treat distraction trick. (Oddly, this started after he was 'done'.). This has been going on for a couple of months and I don't want to not be able to trust him. He's always been a friendly dog and I took great care to socialise him well as he was growing. However, present behaviour is unacceptable.

Any advice please.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How old was he when he was 'done'?

Did this barking start immediately after - do you think it was linked to the experience or to the fact that while he was convalescing he was at home with you all the time?
Can you think of anything else that might have been a trigger?

Now you have the situation. I always think that training is the solution because it helps to keep your dog focused on you. Start at home and make it fun. Then take it out and practice where there are no people, then around people. Lots of fun, lots of rewards - if his eyes are on you, rather than others he is less likely to bark. What you train is up to you, it can be as simple as sit and watch me - or if he knows this and is bored try something new. Look on line for inspiration a curtsey/bow, weave through your legs -what you do is not as important as how you do it. Always fun.
If you see someone approaching it is always better to divert his attention BEFORE he starts barking, try running a few steps backwards so he is coming towards you and his back is to the potential problem. Put his lead on, but try not to ever use the lead to control him - no pulling or tugging - that creates tension and stress.

If it is really bad try taking a tube of primular cheese and a see through plastic flat lid (like off a chinese take away tub). Smear some cheese onto the lid, if you see someone you think he might bark at hold the lid in front of him so that he can lick it and see through it - the licking is a calming thing for a dog, the cheese is tasty and is rewarding this calm behaviour. If it works for him, this may help.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks marzi. I really can't think of anything that has been a trigger. He has certainly become more of a 'lap dog' in recent months in that he wants to constantly be next to me- head on my lap or on my feet if he is lying on the floor. He doesn't cry when I go out but he does go mental when I get back, squeaking, crying and running about as if I've been away for days.

He was done at about a year old and no, I don't think the convalescing made any difference. 

My OH thinks that he behaves differently with my daughters. If they are home, they take him out to help me out sometimes and I don't think they control him as strictly as I do so they are always telling me how naughty he is.

Part of the problem is that where we walk there are lots of dogs, children and people about. 

I like the primula idea. I'll try that. Trouble is that when his attention is taken by something he doesn't like, no amount of calling, treats or games will distract him. Sometimes, I get him jumping over the low barriers around the grassed area but if he sees another dog or something he doesn't like, he's off.

I even called Barkbusters the other day although I didn't follow it through.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with you he is being protective of you and guarding you. His barks are warning people away from you. Bonnie tends to guard me on walks when there are lots of people and dogs around but she doesn't show aggression. Have you tried distracting him with a ball? Sorry if this an obvious question but it would take his mind off things. Also walk him if you can where it is less crowded so he can relax.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ball. Brilliant suggestion, if Barney has a ball obsession he will be too busy ball obsessing to worry too much about anything else 

Let me know if the primular thing works for you - a friend with a dog she rescued from Portugal has one to one training with a 'professional dog behaviourist' and it was one of her suggestions.

Another thing - try to make your walks purposeful walks , not dawdling around a park. Walk with determination and at speed - Barney's job is to stay with you, you are not going to wait for him to sniff around and sample all the smells on all the bushes - he can sniff, but you're not waiting for him he has to catch you up.
Also try and find a dog walking buddy with a big lumpy placid dog who will model chilled dog behaviour to Barney.
Sadly everytime they do the barking thing, the more likely it is they will do it again.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From my experience most dogs barking are not trying to protect us - they are trying to protect themselves and the majority of this sort of barking is trying to tell the scary object that they are a big scary dog and not to mess with them!

Molly certainly can be very vocal to other dogs she feels are too close to me - she is not protecting me though - she is guarding me as her possession 

Pushchairs and bikes can both be scary things and I agree with advice to us plenty of rewards for good behaviour and distract, the other thing I would add is give the dog some distance from the scary thing. So if we see a scary item and dog barks we retreat to a distance where the dog can still see the object but can calm down and think a little more and then be rewarded for calm. We can then start to approach the object again slowly and let the dog realise it is not too scary after all. If the dog barks, we have got it wrong and gone too fast and got too close too quickly.

With other male dogs again that could be a lack of confidence - but also a bit of teenage pushing his luck. The advice of walking with known buddies is good and just be a little more cautious about giving him too much free reign.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I agree with above advice, he is barking at things he is unsure of. Walking with other friendly confident dogs he can get to know will help but he may always send up an 'alert' when he sees something or someone but your distraction training should divert his attention back to you. The key being making yourself much much more interesting and fun than whatever he may be barking at!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In the canine good citizen test here a dog must come between you and a clear threat and protect you. I think he has overgeneralized the threats and like other cockapoos he is overdoing things a bit and becoming a bit obsessive about it. I'd walk him more, with lots of friends for confidence and keep the pace fast and fun. Sometimes I think you need to explain to them that they are being silly.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> In the canine good citizen test here a dog must come between you and a clear threat and protect you.


Wow - really Fairlie  this is the total opposite of what I want my dogs to do  I want mine to leave me to handle things - any other reaction could leave us open to prosecution under the Dangerous Dogs Acts


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, it is true. I heard that for one of the tests at the advanced level they make you walk through a forest and a man dressed as a samuri warrior is a little way away yelling and weilding a sword menacingly. The dog is supposed to get between you and him but not break away and attack.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am now getting some odd impressions of Canadian dog training classes with loitering sword wielding samurai warriors 

Molly would probably think that was fun


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Flip!
This is like the shutzhund tests (primarily for GSDs and other working breeds - at least this was the case when I was aware of them in the 1980s) in Germany used to be - but a world away from the UK KC good citizen test, which are all to do with 'controlled greetings' and relaxed isolation (which actually I think is odd in a test situation, but that is a whole nother thread).

Kiki would probably have a heart attack if a samuri jumped out of a bush at her, however she happily warns me of lurking bird watches in bushes and hides


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am going to try and remember where I heard about that test or who told me. It would have been around the time that Max was a puppy, so sixteen years ago or so. For all I know they don't do it any longer? It wasn't for guard dogs, it was about staying calm, asssertive and under control in difficult circumstances. Maybe it was a seeing eye dog test?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok it is not the canine good citizen test, at least now at any rate. Test nine, reacting to a distraction refers only to a falling chair or other loud noise without startling and with no barking. Sixteen years ago when I had puppy Max I recall a friend telling me about that exercise, which her dog passed. 

I just read the criterion now and see that Rufus would not pass test ten. In that test the owner leaves and a stranger must be able to handle him.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie wouldn't stand a chance at passing right now. She still jumps up at people, would not stand still for examination and would probable try to bite the brush to be groomed by the judge.  Maybe in a year or two.


----------

